# Router issues- WNDR3400v3



## kdriver (Dec 18, 2013)

((If this is in the wrong area, I apologize))

I recently got DSL in my home(out in the middle of nowhere, finally reached my house...) I had an old NetGear router that I simply plugged and played with everything just fine. I had internet through that router, but the wi-fi wasn't working. I went into the router setting and did the firmware update it suggested, and then BOOM. I had nothing. After a good 24hrs of messing with the old thing I decided to just buy a new one. 

I bought a newer NetGear router- WNDR3400v3.

Went directly, step-by-step, per the instructions and still didn't have internet. I reset both the router and my modem several times and booted them per the powercycle instructions as well, and still no internet. 

Heres the stuff I can't figure out:
1. If I simply plug my modem into my laptop, I have internet. 
2. When everything is plugged together: Modem>Router>Laptop ALL the lights are on and green. No flashing, no amber lights, no missing lights that should be on. All green to go.

Yet, when I run the Genie(or try to do it myself), the Router says it can't detect an internet connection(or can't connect with the current settings- though nothing has been touched), when the modem is clearly plugged in and the green light is on both the modem and router saying it has internet. 

I have lost count of how many times I have reset both the router and modem, shut everything down and powercycled it, changed out ethernet cords and the whole-nine. I just do not know what else to do.

My setup is: 
Modem: Zhone
Router: NetGear WNDR3400v3
Modem>Router>Laptop (No, I have not bothered with any wi-fi settings, everything is hard wired right now)


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do you have the exact model of the Zhone, its possible its also a router 

do a powercycle and connect the PC directly to the modem and post back an ipconfig /all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the infomation above those entries

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD* 

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes. We have found in some instances you need to wait at least 15 minutes
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a separate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You missed a step in the routers setup. Actually you missed it on both the new and old router.

Since the modem works with your laptop but the router doesn't get a internet connection it means your isp is filtering on the laptops mac address.

Solution is easy. With the router connected to the modem and the laptop connected to the router logon to the router. Navigate to the wan setup page and you will see something like "clone workstation mac address" or "copy workstation mac address" 

Do so and the ISP will think your router is your laptop based on mac address and walla you will have internet. 

Most likely you did this to the old router but forgot about it. When you flashed the old router you undid that mac address clone.


----------

